

Um.. HBO's "Silicon Valley"?  Amazing. - gargarplex

Just sayin&#x27;
======
gargarplex
Watch Episode:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvkmsI54ss4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvkmsI54ss4)

Thanks, HBO!

------
andkon
Agreed. So absurdly great. But also, it's oddly (to me anyway) polarizing.
Which has its benefits: it's a real quick and easy way to figure out who in
tech is insufferable: they don't find it funny? Then they probably are the
targets, and could probably use a sense of humour.

